# Newlywed Advice



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you all have any advice for newlyweds?


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 7, 2007)

Nope just advice you may have. 


joshua said:


> Anything specific in mind?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 7, 2007)

eternallifeinchrist said:


> Do you all have any advice for newlyweds?


 It depends on whether the newlywed is a male or female. 
If it's a male, I refer them to Proverbs 5:19. 
If it's a female, I refer them to 1 Peter 3:1.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 7, 2007)

Funny! Truth!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 7, 2007)

joshua said:


> Just so you know, Ryan's being somewhat tongue-in-cheek here, and by no means does he think (I hope) that Proverbs 5:19 is the be-all end-all in marriage, etc.


 No, Ephesians 5:25 is the be-all end-all in marriage.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeremy got some great advice here: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=21440

I'll share mine again:


SemperFideles said:


> Wow, that's a tough question. I'll try and see if Sonya has time to answer this question. We're not as seasoned as some but I can honestly say I'm happily married after 11 years of marriage.
> 
> If I had to state that there was a "rough" period of our marriage then it was the first 3 years. That was exacerbated by:
> 1. Getting accustomed to married life.
> ...


----------



## Herald (Jun 7, 2007)

Amanda -

Enjoy being a newlywed!

Seriously, listen to all the great advice on the do's and dont's. But don't forget to enjoy being married...and I'm not talking about _just_ intimacy. Enjoy spending time together. 

In the movie, "Good Will Hunting" therapist Sean made the following statement to Will about his late wife:



> "Little idiosyncrasies that only I knew about. Those made her my wife. And she had the goods on me too. Little things I do out of habit. People call these things imperfections Will. Ah, but they're the good stuff."



No book will ever tell you about these things. Maybe you find out that your husband sleeps with one leg hanging off the end of the bed. No one else but you two may find that hilarious. Or maybe you have a penchant for pointing at your husband with your fork while eating and talking (my wife does that!) and he finds it unique to you. These are the little "idosyncrasies" that make your marriage special. Enjoy them.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 7, 2007)

Oops! I didn't know someone else had just started a thread on this! Thanks!



SemperFideles said:


> Jeremy got some great advice here: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=21440
> 
> I'll share mine again:


----------

